# Can you back sweeten with juice concentrate?



## KearaEilis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello! I am brand new at the winemaking process. I just transferred my first batch of ginger peach wine to the secondary, and the SG was right where I wanted it to be, but the ginger and other spices are way overshadowing the peach. It also isn't quite as sweet as I want it to eventually end up, so instead of using sugar to back sweeten, I was hoping I could add peach concentrate to add to the flavor slightly. Will this work? Thanks in advance for your help and advice!


----------



## Julie (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes you can just make sure you stabilize your wine first.


----------



## KearaEilis (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks! And this leads me to another question, of course. I've read that some wines stabilize on their own. Do I still need to use some sort of stabilizing agent if stabilization occurs naturally, just to ensure that fermentation does not start again once it is back sweetened?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 20, 2013)

Potassium sorbate in conjunction with potassium meta bi sulphide. They work together to inhibit yeast activity. 
Stabilize. 
Degas. 
Let sit a few days before back sweetening.


----------



## Julie (Mar 20, 2013)

I would never trust a wine to stabilize itself. Add k-meta and sorbate to stabilize your wine.


----------



## saramc (Mar 21, 2013)

KearaEilis said:


> Thanks! And this leads me to another question, of course. I've read that some wines stabilize on their own. Do I still need to use some sort of stabilizing agent if stabilization occurs naturally, just to ensure that fermentation does not start again once it is back sweetened?



KearaEilis....do you think that you read that some wines degas on their own, instead of stabilize on their own?

Generally when many speak of stabilization they are referring to what to do once the must has reached its 'natural final gravity'-- is that what you are referring to in terms of stabilizing? The addition of k-meta plus sorbate if backsweetening versus k-meta if no fermentable sugars are being added.

But there is also stabilization of the must itself which is more focused on TA and pH (and SO2 levels) since the action of fermentation will change those levels. Usually if you have your TA/pH under control preferment you have a better outcome postferment, though you can make adjustments after fermentation.
But you may not be there yet, many winemakers never broach TA/pH; heck I have talked to commercial shops that do not assess that info. Scary.

When you say the SG is right where you want it to be, where is that? You do understand that you cannot add k-meta and sorbate to stop the ferment, to kill the yeast?


----------



## hmoss (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd like to back sweeten my apple wine with concentrate, given that I feel it needs a flavor boost as well as sweetening. So my question is this---does the concentrate have to be preservative free? I know when making wine with juice, the juice must be free of all preservatives. But all the concentrates at my local grocery store have high fructose corn syrup. 

If it does need to be preservative free.....anybody have a good online source?


----------



## Turock (Jul 11, 2013)

When using concentrate to backsweeten, you don't have to be concerned with preservatives. But be sure it's 100% juice because that has an impact on flavor.


----------

